# Whatsit #96



## 480sparky (Jun 28, 2012)

No, it's not the same thing as Whatsit #95.


----------



## cguron (Jun 28, 2012)

Old floor with damaged or aged carpeting?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 28, 2012)

I see eyes, nose, and a mouth.  I think I am getting WORSE at this game. 

Real guess: A Nickel ?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## nmoody (Jun 29, 2012)

brake pad? it looks machined metal like


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 29, 2012)

You and your ubermacro setup.

Makes this game hard.


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jun 29, 2012)

A coin?


----------



## EDL (Jun 29, 2012)

part of an electric motor


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

Saturday Morning Bonus Clue!!!:

It's photo gear.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow.  I've inspected all my camera gear. I don't think it's your focus rail, since you're likely using that to get the shot.  Maybe some piece of a different tripod head? Doesn't seem likely either.
Hot shoe plate?


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jun 30, 2012)

...Lens cap?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, it does have something to do with lenses.


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hood? Mount?


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

filter thread?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> Hood? Mount?



You're getting warm!!!!!

Another part of it:


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jun 30, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Animaniac888 said:
> 
> 
> > Hood? Mount?
> ...



Zoom thing that you change the focal lengths with? I have got to read my manual and find the proper name for these things.


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jun 30, 2012)

Is it part of the actual lens itself or an accessory?

More guesses:

The front of the lens?
The part where you twist it to focus?


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

Is it the helical?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 30, 2012)

aperture ring


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> Is it part of the actual lens itself or an accessory?
> 
> More guesses:
> 
> ...



No, not part of the lens, but is either part of the camera body, or an accessory.  This is just one feature of the item.

*Edit:  I'm twisted around.  This is NOT part of the camera body, but is found on both the lens AND certain accessories!*


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

I still say the filter thread...


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jun 30, 2012)

F-Mount? Grip? A screw? The thing that caps the other side of the lens?

I have to learn camera terminology...


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh wait... is it the thing on the lens that allows you to attach the hood? Or the focus rail?


----------



## snowbear (Jun 30, 2012)

erased - wrong direction


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

tripod mount thread on a telephoto?


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks like the side of a gear in the second image. Profile view with teeth on top


----------



## sm4him (Jun 30, 2012)

Is it the corner of the section on the rear of the lens and/or extension tubes where the little "contact points" are? I don't know what to call those little metal points.

I really don't know. And I'm sitting here taking macro photos of various parts of my lenses trying to figure it out!  But knowing that my little 1:1 setup isn't even getting me in the ballpark...


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

OK, here's the full image:


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh duh! It's the retaining ring!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

'Retaining" ring?

Yeah, it's a 'ring', all right.


But what part of it is shown?


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

A retaining ring holds optical component inside the barrel. I am guessing this is either on the front of a filter or perhaps a lens.






(http://www.edmundoptics.com/mechani.../m23-2-m27-5-tube-system-retaining-rings/3460)

I didn't think they had names for those little socket thingies. If it's what I am thinking of, it's where the spanner fits into the ring so it can be removed?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

No, not a retaining ring.

What is pictured is part of the lens mount.


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jun 30, 2012)

I guessed lens mount! Surely that should suffice for just a part of one.

I've checked both of my NIKKOR lenses and both of my Canon lenses and haven't been able to detect anything like it... maybe I should look harder.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 30, 2012)

I see one on the back of my 24mm Nikkor, but I don't know what it is.  I think it is part of what locks the lens to the body.  It receives the pin (attached to lens release button) from the body.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

snowbear said:


> I see one on the back of my 24mm Nikkor, but I don't know what it is.  I think it is part of what locks the lens to the body.  It receives the pin (attached to lens release button) from the body.




Yepper!  This one happens to be on a BR-2a reversing ring.


(I think it's call the lens stop notch)


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2012)

On the A-Mount that is where the lens release pin fits.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 1, 2012)

Yay - I figured one out & learned something, too.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 1, 2012)

Ahh...that's why I couldn't find it, even taking macro shots of my lenses...none of mine look like that.  Well, actually, it turns out my macro lens' lens stop notch looks like that, but IT was on my camera taking photos of the other lenses, which don't have an open-end like that on the notch. 

Good one! And by good, I mean, ridiculously impossible but interesting nonetheless...


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ha, nice one. I've always been close, but no cigar...


----------



## cguron (Jul 1, 2012)

I am convinced this article is a piece of machined metal. Am I correct?


----------



## unpopular (Jul 1, 2012)

lol@cguron.


----------

